# Warner "Folding" 5 Way



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Warner fold up 5 way
Model #689

I paid $16.00 for mine, and I really like it. At first it was a major change over from the usual Hyde 5 way and it took some getting used to. I play out the switchblade like effect every time I pop it open from my right leg pocket.

SHWA*CK*!

It gets people's attention.
The only complaint I have is that the plastic housing cannot handle repeated paint can opening. It has become so loose due to the twisting forces that the knife will fold instantly if you even _look_ at the release button. 
But it was money well spent and I will be getting another one soon.
If you are tired of holes in your pockets from a typical 5 way (and no I do not condone "blade up" in the pocket due to obvious hazards...i am a wimp) then check this thing out.

I give it a 4 out of a possible 5 stars.

:thumbsup:

*
EDIT:* Apparently the link is a generic site link. Click on *Products*, then *folding and hawkbill* *knives *for the right page.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't like five ways, would rather use a decent putty knife, but that's just me, I'm sure a lot of painters use them.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.warnertool.com/Prod-Search/prodsearch-pages/10-1hawk.htm

It's not a hole in my pants I worry about though. It's the holes in my truck seat when I forget to take it out. Lost count of how many holes I got in my hand when having a new/sharp one in my pocket too.

I've seen them before they just always looked week to me so I always passed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Different, I am to stuck in my ways I want it to be ready when i first grab it. 
Think of all the time you will save in a year by not folding and unfolding that thing.:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Think of all the time you will save in a year by not folding and unfolding that thing.:jester:



I have it down to a science. 
High speed cameras burnout when trying to film me in action!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I have it down to a science.
> High speed cameras burnout when trying to film me in action!!!!


Well don't trust a helper to have one. You have to keep them focused so no shiny stuff.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL!

ugh, helpers...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

5 in 1 in my right pocket, olfa in my left:thumbsup:

Dad carried a putty knife, flex blade, olfa silver, 220 sand paper, duster and a reversible screwdriver ALWAYS
Hell, he still carries his olfa even though he doesn't paint anymore


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Warner fold up 5 way
> Model #689
> 
> I paid $16.00 for mine, and I really like it. At first it was a major change over from the usual Hyde 5 way and it took some getting used to. I play out the switchblade like effect every time I pop it open from my right leg pocket.
> ...


In this state, that's a freeking weapon 

Yer right, that don't look sturdy enough to open too many cans. 

I once got an 8-1. Real sturdy. Comfy grip. hammer end handle, bottle opener, nail puller, roller scraper, seriously sharp blade, etc etc. The crack gouging point is SOOOO sharp, you wouldn't be a breeder no more if you put it in your hip pocket. After using that one, a 5-1 seems so limited. 

My most used multi tool is the #269 (second from left)










And I keep as many sharp paper-destroying tools out of my pockets as possible . I HATE squeezing between a ladder and a freshly hung wall with a blade sticking out of my back pocket. Tends to reduce profits.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> In this state, that's a freeking weapon
> 
> Yer right, that don't look sturdy enough to open too many cans.
> 
> ...



lol @ bottle opener.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> lol @ bottle opener.


you think the designer was stupid ? :thumbsup:

And what impression does the general public have when every paint can opener has a bottle opener at the other end? "No ma'am, that's just a hole to hang it on a nail" :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OOOOPS, I was wrong, it's a *10 - 1*

Roman Decorating Products distributed it under their "Professional" line. I was given one at a convention. I do not see one on their site. 

I just scanned it on my Epson scanner, so it is not in good focus.

3 & 4 are considered two tools, a lid opener and a screw driver. 5, 6, & 7 are nasty sharp, or were when new. 7 is real handy to cut sash cord. The brush comb is real poor. 

Here's the pix:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like 5's for exteriors ripping out nasty old caulking. I don't really use them to scrape though.. I use the carbide bladed scrapers from lowe's for that. They will rock any loose/semi loose/okay totally adhered surface paint any day :thumbsup: I used to use 5's alot but not for a while. Then again I have been strickly interiors for the last 1.5yrs and my trusty 3" putty knife is all I have really needed. Good to know those work though :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> In this state, that's a freeking weapon
> 
> Yer right, that don't look sturdy enough to open too many cans.
> 
> ...


Yep, a 5 in 1 makes a helluva good weapon. Had a brand new one in my pouch when I was doing a small commercial job in Miami in the late 80's. Walking to the van and get held up by a Cuban boat person, he pulls out a knife and said something. (I dont think it was "how are you today"...) After having the thing waved in my face a few times, I just whipped out the 5 in 1 and left a nice gash down the side of his face. He's laying there and the next thing I know the cops are there.

They call an ambulance and ask me what happened. Another cop pulls up, listens to my story and proceeds to arrest me. He was of Cuban descent also. I get taken to the station and tell these guys they need to look up the federal statutes concerning vets with a 50% or more mobility disability and that we have the right to use any and all means to protect ourselves.

Anyway, they drop the charges, and another cop takes me back to the van. He says I was lucky it wasnt a through the cheek slice. I told him, "hell, I was trying for the guys neck!"

I still carry a 5 in 1 with me to this day.


----------

